# Colaboracion con potencia crest cpx 2600



## andresssdj (Sep 11, 2008)

Hola tengo una crest cpx 2600 que se me volo una resistencia de tal forma que me perforo el pcb, necesito si alguien tiene el esquematico o pcb o en su defecto alguien que pueda sacarle una foto a la plaqueta, de ambos lados si es posible, si no me conformo con la de arriba, del pcb del lado del toroide..
Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 11, 2008)

Yo tengo 2 de esas pero en este momento estan a 350KM de donde estoy yo  lo unico que te puedo pasar es un link http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com
Ahi hay muchas fotos de amplificadores, capaz que sale el tuyo.
Si por ahi tengo la posibilidad desarmo una de las mias y te subo las fotos.
Saludos


----------



## andresssdj (Sep 12, 2008)

Graacias pero lamentablemente no figura, si en algun momento puedes sacar la foto te agradeceria enormemente..


----------



## Luis Alonso (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola a todos, dicen en Venezuela mas vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Feb 18, 2011)

ohhh muchas gracias amigo pero me falto la parte de la fuente si alguien la tiene lo agradeceria mucho tengo un gran problema con este amplificador.


----------



## JGCHACIN (May 29, 2011)

gracias... por este aporte lo necesitaba urgentemente y me resuelve muchos problemas


----------

